# Anime reccomendations (Specific)



## lost monkey (Aug 31, 2012)

IndustrialClef said:


> I want some recommendations for some anime. I prefer those in the Horror/Dark Fantasy genre. Now, I am interested in more older teen/adult anime. I just want anime that doesn't look like they are overrun by twelve year old looking kids if you get my drift.
> 
> Animes I have seen or currently seeing (They are not a lot I admit):
> 
> ...


Watch Another and Mirai Nikki great Horror/fantasy animes


----------

